# Garmin Approach G3 review



## SGC001 (Apr 24, 2012)

It is a compact waterproof, touch screen golf GPS with preloaded courses which can be updated form the internet when mapped. 

Accuracy: My local course has yardage markers set with sky caddie, confirmed with a laser rangefinder. The measurements given with this device were comparable.

Pros: The touch screen facility works with gloves, pin positions can be set and areas zoomed in on. It is suitable for blind shots and it is quick and easy to operate giving at a glance yardages. No yearly subscription fee. It takes rechargeable AA batteries and with immediate replacement picks up where you left off.

Cons: I couldnâ€™t add an unmapped course. Slopes for greens and fairways arenâ€™t shown making it more difficult to judge positions. Once on the fairway it doesnâ€™t allow you to measure back to the tee, however you can utilise the function that allows you to measure the distance of a shot to overcome this (you just need to start measuring from the tee). 

Verdict: I like it, though Iâ€™d prefer one with slopes and wish you could map at least one course yourself.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 24, 2012)

Was the the Â£129 unit from tesco


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes Tesco Direct, didn't get a tenner as a new customer, but did get a tenner off for spending over Â£75 on a voucher code (google is your friend).

Batteries lasted well and for the price I am delighted with it. Next day delivery.

I'm playing a course on Thursday and the 8th hole is mapped wrong (not a recent change) be interesting to see if it was a tee or green error. I suspect they probably messed up mapping and used the ladies tees.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2012)

Used mine for the 1st time tonight, was an absolute breeze to use. I updated the course list on my pc, took all of 5 mins from plugging in, windows 7 installed driver straight away, then downloaded the software,, ran it and job done.

On the course it took a few mins to find the satellites then it was off and running. I had a couple of issues with the auto hole advance as our tee's are fairly close together but overall I was very impressed. For Â£118 its a bargain. I forgot about the flag feature to start with but once I remembered I was much more confident hitting apparoaches and even had 3 or 4 GIR. I also liked the clip with caribeener attached, I just clipped it onto my carry bag, get to ball, quick glance and that was it.

:thup:

Highly recommended


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2012)

Agreed, I really like mine. From the cost price, to the speed thats its up and running when its turned on, at Â£119 its a great bit of kit. I checked it alongside a Skycaddie and a different GPS that I didn't get the name of, but it was always thereabouts on the yardage. I love the overview of the hole as well as the touch screen to measure lay ups etc.


----------



## Iaing (May 17, 2012)

Yes, it is excellent.
Bargain of the year so far ! :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (May 18, 2012)

Lads I've got a couple of questions.

1) does it show hazards Of the hole on overview with distances

2) are the courses all pre loaded or is it a gases case of free downloads each time.

3) what's the battery life like

Cheers in advance


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Lads I've got a couple of questions.

1) does it show hazards Of the hole on overview with distances

2) are the courses all pre loaded or is it a gases case of free downloads each time.

3) what's the battery life like

Cheers in advance
		
Click to expand...


It shows hazards and distances, you can touch screen and get a distance from where you are to any part of the hole.

Courses are pre loaded, just switch on an press "play" and it offers you all the local courses to select from - again touch screen and very quick

Seem to last about 2 rounds - I have just bought 4 x AA rechargeables, the newest Garmins are plug in (I believe)

It does the job better than my old Skycaddie SG4 and doesnt cost the Â£30 annual fee. Google it and you can see loads of stuff on it OS but I really like it


----------



## Alan (May 18, 2012)

I love mine shaved a few shots off already, Â£107 its the billy bargin on the year.


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2012)

Mine came a couple of days ago, and although I've not had it on the course yet I've messed around with it in preview mode.

On the hole overview you get shown some yardages, but because the screen is small it's hard to tell what the yardage relates to, ie. is it to reach a bunker, carry it etc?
You can zoom in but when you do the yardages disappear except for the target circle you've put on the screen yourself.

It would be better imo if the green view was zoomed out a tiny bit so you could still see the yardages to bunkers around the green etc.

One REALLY annoying thing about it, unless it will stop doing it when I get on the course...

Every time I go to the green view I get a 'hint' that won't go away until I touch the screen. Does it still do this on course, or can anyone tell me how to stop it doing it?
If there's no way to stop it I can see myself teeing the unit up before the front 9 is finished.

Also, I had a quick play with the scorecard feature even though I'll never use it on the course, and now the icon is on the screen all the time, and I get a HINT that I can look at the previous card every time I switch it on.
Does anyone know how I can stop the hint, and/or get rid of the icon?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 18, 2012)

you only get hints in preview mode Gary

I found by calibrating the screen 1st then using the circle for layup yardays and hazard distances worked. I loved the green zoom in feature as it gives you the distance from where you are to the flag.

I dont think any GPS is perfect but I even found myself glancing at it with 30+ yard then practice swings for that distance and worked a treat, something I never did before.


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			you only get hints in preview mode Gary
		
Click to expand...

Well thank the lord for that!  Cheers Gibbo.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just wondering if there is any further review for this. Seen tesco are doing it for Â£88 and since my range finder bust im thinking this maybe a better option.


----------



## tallpaul (Jun 14, 2013)

Garush34 said:



			Just wondering if there is any further review for this. Seen tesco are doing it for Â£88 and since my range finder bust im thinking this maybe a better option.
		
Click to expand...

At that price you can't go wrong. Factor in a few extra quid for rechargeable batteries if you don't already have them.

I've been using my G3 for over a year with absolutely no complaints. It's robust, accurate and very quick to use. My only gripe is the screen is a little small but I don't believe that makes the G5 or G6 worth the additional cost (irrespective of their additional features).


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2013)

tallpaul said:



			At that price you can't go wrong. Factor in a few extra quid for rechargeable batteries if you don't already have them.

I've been using my G3 for over a year with absolutely no complaints. It's robust, accurate and very quick to use. My only gripe is the screen is a little small but I don't believe that makes the G5 or G6 worth the additional cost (irrespective of their additional features).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, can you tell me if it has an option to measure shots? I know some of the more expensive ones do this, but cant see if this one does?


----------



## tallpaul (Jun 14, 2013)

Garush34 said:



			Thanks, can you tell me if it has an option to measure shots? I know some of the more expensive ones do this, but cant see if this one does?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it does.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2013)

tallpaul said:



			Yes, it does.
		
Click to expand...


Excellent thanks very much.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2013)

bought a brand new one Liverbirdies mate won for 75 quid a few weeks ago.  great bit of kit. removes doubt and lets you commit to the shot.


88 quid with Tesco now.  if you are thinking of buying one, this is too good to miss!  


ive seen a few of the latest models. they don't really show you much more for the money.   this is a quality purchase!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			88 quid with Tesco now.  if you are thinking of buying one, this is too good to!
		
Click to expand...

If u shop there and have some clubcard points, the g3 is in the voucher deal where they double your voucher value, so you only need Â£44 in clubcard vouchers....


----------

